# 1st Official Frankenturbo F23 Dyno



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

Hey everyone. First off I want to start by thanking Doug (aka Slappy Dunbar on here). He approached me months back with an offer to test out a potential turbo he had brewing. Doug will take the time to explain everything and will go above and beyond to make sure his customers are happy!

At the time I was already running a hybrid k04-02x setup that was great. Put down around 290whp on a stock exhaust manifold. Months later I tested a high flow manifold with the same turbo and put down around 310whp with much better sustained power from 6000-7000rpms.

Here is a dyno of my original Hybrid with a stock manifold and original turbo with a high flow manifold.



Here's the link to the F23 Frankenturbo website with its exact specs:
http://frankenturbo.com/new/F23.html

Now what everyone has been waiting for. How does that new F23 Stack up against another hybrid? Pretty damn good! Now Just a reminder that My Gpop Hybrid K04-02x had the same Compressor wheel as the F23. The main difference is that my Gpop hybrid turbo had a clipped exhaust wheel while the F23 has an overall larger diameter exhaust wheel. This is where efficiency comes into play.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










These Dyno's are both on the very restrictive stock tt225 exhaust manifold! Frankenturbo is developing a high flow manifold that we will be testing and dynoing as well in the near future. In the first dyno you saw what a high flow manifold did to the Gpop Hybrid. Imagine what that'll do to the F23! 320 whp should be in reach!

Someone with a stock k04-02x would see a huge difference from there stock turbo to the F23. It is a great inbetween turbo before hitting Big turbo territory. You can see that the power delivery is roughly the same until about 4300rpms. That's where the F23 starts to shine! Roughly 5whp gain from 4300 rpms until about 5000rpms, and as much as 19whp gains from 5000-6000rpms. Peak hp increase was 14whp.

On a sidenote, Not many people keep an eye on their Exhaust Gas Temperatures. With that said My Gpop turbo would run egt's upwards of 1750*+F (with water meth). This F23 made a full throttle 2nd-5th gear pull (on a closed course obviously) and only recorded a high EGT temperature of 1590* with no water meth! What does that mean? Reliable power and not pushing the turbo to the point it wants to die. 




I would like to thank Force Fed Engineering (http://www.forcefedengineering.com/) for providing the time for the dyno. Ed and Fabian are cool guys and take the time to make sure everyone is happy. They don't try to rush you out of the shop and are great to BS with. Anyone in the tristate area I highly recommend dropping by this place if any VW needs may arise!

All dyno plots posted today have been done on the same dyno in the same facility.

Doug will be uploading some videos as well as other information soon. 

The Car:
1.8t with rods AEB head
Autotech intake cam
Large port intake manifold
Dual 225cc Snow Performance WMI
3" exhaust (no cat)
Eurodyne 440 Mafless file. 
Stock TT225 manifold
F23 Frankenturbo

I was running Genesis 415cc injectors @ 4bar (so roughly 470cc) and that was barely cutting it for fuel. 550's @ 3Bar and an upgraded tune will be in the works.



Edited to add dyno plots of F23 on meth vs no Meth. The Eurodyne 440 file is very light on timing down low. There is no timing correction until about 6000+ rpms. Unfortunately I can't add timing down low without affecting the entire timing curve. There is a lot more torque that can be had with a more aggressive timing map. 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











here are some logs I have from the dyno. 

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view












__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










As you can see the file itself runs barely any timing advance in the low and midrange. I know this setup can pump out some serious rod bending torque if the timing was there. Also you can see that the fueling is barely keeping up through the midrange and upstairs (meth injection adds some fueling so it helps some). My Genesis 415's @ 4 bar aren't cutting it. Injector timing was 18 and briefly touching 19 ms. Thats too high to be comfortable. Going to be upgrading injectors soon enough.

Also just throwing it out there but the uncorrected results were 310whp and 285lb/ft of torque. 

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










And Finally the Video!





Video showing the difference between powerbands


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

was this done with or without w/m?


----------



## JWoody (May 17, 2006)

I think without W/M.

-J


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

Meth was used in the runs posted. Not a huge difference between meth and no meth runs. Injectors were being maxed out so i feel that going to 550s will help


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Impressive nonetheless:thumbup: However; I think you should post some real world data without w/m. So potential buyers could see what they are getting, as used in a d/d.. Nice numbers either way


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

Yup will post data logs as well as the dyno with no meth. I was rushing to my buddies bday so just had time to throw that up.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

nice #'s:thumbup:


----------



## bootymac (Apr 19, 2005)

Good stuff :thumbup:


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

looking good :thumbup:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

nice..but you could spend the same cash for a 3071 setup and make the same power and more..more effeciently.

but..your car and if you dig it, then awesome!:beer:


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

spartiati said:


> Yup will post data logs as well as the dyno with no meth. I was rushing to my buddies bday so just had time to throw that up.


good stuff

cant wait to see the video


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

Vegeta Gti said:


> nice..but you could spend the same cash for a 3071 setup and make the same power and more..more effeciently.
> 
> but..your car and if you dig it, then awesome!:beer:


Thankfully i knew afew people that worked in vw parters. Parts were cheap and next to nothing compared to some kits out there. What some have spent on motor builds alone i have in my entire setup. For a daily i cant ask for more. Especially for what I have invested. 

Software is also pretty light on timing down low. I can't up the timing without dealing with more timing pull up top. I'm going to go with a 550 tune which does have a slightly higher timing advance down low. Should have better torque and more power overall.


----------



## R32dreamer17 (Oct 11, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

sound sliek you scored big man!! those are solid numbers an dif you improve it will be quite excellent


----------



## stone (Mar 23, 1999)

Vegeta Gti said:


> nice..but you could spend the same cash for a 3071 setup and make the same power and more..more effeciently.


How can you make it cheaper? Between the inlet hose, Manifold, Oil and Water lines you are looking over 2gs..!?

For value for money, FT is the best $forMod out there!

Just my .02


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

Was thinking the same thing but I didn't want this to get into yet another BT vs. FT debate.
I love my FT!!!

Nice numbers by the way!


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

Exactly please no big turbo debates. I'm just posting up as much detail about this F23 as possible. Its a more realistic option for most dubbers out there. 

with that said the first post has been updated with logs and dyno plots of the F23 on meth and no meth.


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

Looks like a fun street machine. :thumbup:


----------



## thom337 (Oct 13, 2007)

did you use TT225 oil/coolant lines for this or your own plumbing?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

oem tt225 plumbing. I do have a oil return line for sale if anyone is interested.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

you don't want much more timing down low, all that is going to do is increase the tq spike and make you spin your wheels earlier...what's the point? if you can adjust timing up top to hold the hp a little higher longer, that's a different story...GL


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

For autocross and roadracing ill take all the torque i can get. Coming out of the corner in 3rd spinning 3500 rpms the torque is what pulls you out of the corner. My peloquin and r comp tires will make sure everything gets planted to the ground.


----------



## Fyalinks (Jan 11, 2011)

That is great numbers for the little FT. Can't wait to see what it does with the high flow mani. Doug should make equal lengh tubes :beer:


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

nice to see it progressing.
keep up the good work guys..


----------



## tedgram (Jul 2, 2005)

Verry nice post. Looking forward to the exhaust manifold test.


----------



## HighFive_GTI (May 6, 2006)

Holy powerband batman! Bet that thing runs like a raped ape in the twisties.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

HighFive_GTI said:


> Holy powerband batman! Bet that thing runs like a raped ape in the twisties.


Haha ... Loved the way you put it. But yes it is def a hell of a lot of fun.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

another video uploaded as well as changing the first one that was posted. for someone that wants to see how it spools and maintains pressure up top check out the first video. last 2 minutes.


----------



## abtginster (Jan 31, 2011)

looks a little like an ebay turbo


----------



## Fyalinks (Jan 11, 2011)

Well looks don,t exactly mean "is" now does it.:thumbdown:


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

abtginster said:


> looks a little like an ebay turbo


That is a frankenturbo and no its far from an ebay knockoff.


----------



## Volksdude27 (Nov 25, 2005)

abtginster said:


> looks a little like an ebay turbo


at your 23rd post, you realize that sometimes you must shut the **** up with idiotic statements like this


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

Do you know what the turbine wheel size is? Obviously once you're off of stock k04-02x comp + turbine wheel we're strictly speaking F23 specs, but I'm wondering what the turbine size compares to...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Porsche GT2 Twin Turbo's BV50 series K04s are a close match. So is the Saturn Skyy. But it's less aggressive than the one used on the K04-64 that is popular with the MkV modders.


----------



## Fyalinks (Jan 11, 2011)

The TT guys requested a an overlay of the F23 to the GTRS from slappy. Guess we just have to wait till he does it or find someone willing to. Also looking forward to seeing the final product of the manifold he's working oneace:


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

we'll continue results in the new thread 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5215151-Frankenturbo-F23-meets-Maestro


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

really dude? I think this topic has been well covered.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

ejg3855 said:


> really dude? I think this topic has been well covered.


Is that to me? Last post here was back in 2011


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

ejg3855 said:


> really dude? I think this topic has been well covered.





spartiati said:


> Is that to me? Last post here was back in 2011


:laugh::laugh::laugh::facepalm:


----------

